

Littlecosm - A Massively Multiplayer Twitter Client - iantimothy
http://littlecosm.com/

======
siddhant
The link to the about page is practically invisible -
<http://littlecosm.com/about>

------
fookyong
Wow timing is bad. I'm the developer and would love to answer questions if
anyone has any...

But I'm just about to get on a plane!

Still, will check back when I land :)

------
iamclovin
Apparently there was a show-and-tell of how it worked in Singapore couple of
days ago, it looks very interesting!

~~~
iantimothy
Didn't get to see the show-and-tell. Was reading the slides. You can find it
on Slideshare.

<http://www.slideshare.net/yongfook/littlecosm-lightning-talk>

